# Select SPF 15 vs Studio Fix Fluid



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 17, 2007)

I want to buy a liquid foundation and I think these two are the best choice for me... but I'm not sure which one is better?! 
I have combination/oily skin... (sometimes VERY oily...) my cheeks can be dry (nothing major) and I do have blackheads (ew, i know) and pimples here and there (that I would like to cover)
I want something that will (hopefully) not brake me out and make my skin look as perfect as possible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What would you recommend? What are your experiences?

Thank you!


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 17, 2007)

i use the studio fix fluid just bought it last week i have combination skin also and i found this has great coverage, it seems haevy when you put it on but once its on its really comfortable and skin looks flawless, i find i need a foundation brush to apply it x


----------



## Hilly (Oct 17, 2007)

lol...i thought I used SFF but I was looking at the bottle, and it's Select Spf..I love it. It's good coverage. It looks really good.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 17, 2007)

i love SFF but i'm thinking about trying something new.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm going to MAC today, so I'm gonna check out both *If not more* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I'll find something good for me.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 19, 2007)

I really like the SFF myself!  It looks very very natural.


----------



## XShear (Oct 21, 2007)

Select SPF 15 broke me out. I have combo skin as well. :/


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have normal/combo skin and the select spf gave me clogged pores and tiny little white pimples.  It went on blotchy an turned orange.  
I much prefer SFF.  The shades stay more true and doesn't turn, gives good coverage, and it's quite matte.  My only problem is that the formula is a bit thick for my skin so I have to sheer it out or wear it with moisturizer.


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 22, 2007)

I have super oily skin too. I love my SFF, in fact I'm into my 3rd bottle. It never breaks me out and I like its coverage. To control my oilies I put Proactiv's Daily Oil Control and then Prep and Prime. I find that I'm not that oily when I do that.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 22, 2007)

I have combination skin, oily in the t-zone and then dry around my cheeks / eyes. For about 6 months I used MACS studio fix fluid, I loved the coverage. But I have acne prone skin, and blackheads on my nose, and I found that it made my acne worse... the liquid just seemed to create such a bacterial backup in my pores (and yes I wash my face twice a day), it caused me to have bad breakouts, and Ive had acne all my life so I figured.... just stick with it, its not going to get any better. But one day I stopped using it and switching to Bare Minerals.... my acne has gone down 30 percent atleast... its amazing. I was definitely against powders because of the dry skin  on my cheeks and around my eyes, but it worked great. I know you were looking for a liquid foundation, but with your skin type... I think theres a chance MAC liquids could make you break out. Give it a try for yourself though and see how you do, thats the only way you'll know, the coverage is definitely great though!


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd recommend SFF. The Select SPF made me look so chalky. Plus, I think it kinda gave me some breakout.


----------



## contrabassoon (Nov 2, 2007)

Studio Fix Fluid  ight be a bit too heavy if you have oily skin. I would suggest getting a sample of each foundaton and see how it workd with your skin.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I got SFF two weeks ago and I love it... But(!) now I started breaking out kinda bad so I'm not sure if its because of SFF or maybe charged water-renewal defense (I started using this maybe a week ago) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do I figure it out? Stop using both products or...


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 2, 2007)

i recommend not studio fix fluid, it's sooo fake looking. unless you need a LOT of coverage you should try the select coupled with blot or MSF skinfinish..it's just beautiful and natural looking


----------

